# Good hooded jackets?



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

*Sessions...*

I just got my second Sessions jacket/shell last year and couldn't love it anymore. I don't know the specific jacket but the 2 I have owned have been great. The hood on my first one definitely could not have covered my helmet but my new one can, It has an adjustable elastic band that makes it more secure. Hopefully this helped, it might be worth checking them out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

I went with the Shawn White asym plaid green jacket and pants, comes in ill colors, is built nice and is priced right.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

cool, thanks all! :thumbsup:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Most definately look into Sessions gear. It's awesome gear, holds amazingly and fits great. Best of all, they have really good prices.


----------



## italiaboi24 (Feb 6, 2008)

i know this isn't a snowboard comapny (french skiwear company), but Orage makes really HQ jackets. got mine on sale from any mountain and its got everything you look for in a snow jacket, wrist and waist gaiters, good ratings, and fully taped seams.

check it out.

I say you must have at least a waist gaiter for snowboarding... who wants pow or shaved ice up their shirts?


----------

